# Unlocked phone from Apple truly unlocked?



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Has anyone bought an unlocked iPhone4 from Apple, then activated with a network on a month by month contract (auto-renew, doesn't matter) and knows that the phone remained unlocked (i.e. works with other microSIMs from other carriers)?

There are stories on Engadget that insertion of a carrier SIM is causing the phones to be locked to that provider. My guess is that this only occurs when someone is transferring a contract over from a phone that has time obligations remaining. I'd like to know as there are major savings to be had if you travel outside of Canada a lot and can buy a local SIM card. The iPad is great for this.


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes and no.

Unlocked iPhones bought from the Apple store are truly unlocked.

iPhones bought (even at full price) on carriers are locked to the carrier.

iPhone 3GS & iPhone 4 - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## gcarswell (Oct 29, 2005)

not exactly....check this out:

Buying an iPhone 4 from a Canadian carrier? It's locked -- Engadget

So they LOCK AT TIME OF ACTIVATION by the carrier. So i wonder if you could pick one up at best buy full price, refuse to activate it instore and get around the issue....


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

That's what I am asking. Most people who buy a phone at full price at a carrier store are doing so because they are not eligible for the discounted price and that is because they still have a contract. If they buy at the full price and transfer the account, they will still be locked in as that is the nature of their previous contract (the residual term will not be increased, however, unlike subsidized phones which reset your contract to three years).

My question is whether anyone has bought an unlocked phone from Apple along with a new monthly contract which allows them to put in any SIM (i.e. retains its unlocked status)?


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

This is from the FAQ on Roger's site:



> # Are Rogers plans supported on unlocked iPhones?
> # Yes. You may add any Rogers plan for smartphones (excluding BlackBerry® data plans) to an unlocked iPhone 4. However, please note that the Handset Protection Guarantee will not apply to your unlocked iPhone 4. Rogers Customer Support will only provide connectivity, plan and billing support. All other issues related to your unlocked iPhone will be serviced by Apple at 1-800-263-3394. Similarly, you will not qualify for any Rogers hardware upgrade programs if you purchase an unlocked device. Lastly, note that using a Rogers micro-SIM card will not lock your iPhone to the Rogers network.


So in short: an unlocked phone is unlocked and won't be locked, but is not supported by rogers (who cares ;-))

My other question would be: can they easily transfer my existing 3G iPhone # and plan (including the [email protected]$30$) to a new micro sim card I'll need for the new device (when I get one...)


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I thought it was pretty clear that only unsubsidised phones sold through the apple store were unlocked? If it truly is unlocked, shouldn't I just be able to throw my current sim in it and go? Do you still have to go through an activation process with an unlocked phone? If it auto locks to the first carrier you choose, then it kind of defeats the purpose doesn't it?


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

used to be jwoodget said:


> That's what I am asking. Most people who buy a phone at full price at a carrier store are doing so because they are not eligible for the discounted price and that is because they still have a contract. If they buy at the full price and transfer the account, they will still be locked in as that is the nature of their previous contract (the residual term will not be increased, however, unlike subsidized phones which reset your contract to three years).
> 
> My question is whether anyone has bought an unlocked phone from Apple along with a new monthly contract which allows them to put in any SIM (i.e. retains its unlocked status)?


I haven't tried it on another carrier, but for what it's worth, the Apple Store employees were very adamant that unlocked phones had to be sold separately from carrier SIMs. The SIMs were free, but they were ringing it in as a separate transaction to give to you.

The impression I get from that is that that may have something to do with the unlocked status. My understanding is that Apple keeps a database of IMEIs that are unlocked, so perhaps ringing it in separately is important to the phone not locking itself?

That's just conjecture, though, I really have no hard evidence other than Apple's practices.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

Re "
My other question would be: can they easily transfer my existing 3G iPhone # and plan (including the [email protected]$30$) to a new micro sim card I'll need for the new device (when I get one...)"

The quick answer is yes. I am with Fido and I just transferred to the new SIM when I got home (through the web site) and that was it. My existing plan (on which there is a little more than a year left) carries on. 

BTW, for new contracts or renewals, the $30/6G is still available (till 30 September but could be extended).


----------



## JPDeM (Jul 31, 2010)

I bought an unlocked 3GS. I travel to other countries and change the SIM card often and it stays unlocked, even when I put it the Rogers card.
No support from Rogers? What support?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Pierre B, are you sure your phone is still unlocked? From what Rogers store rep told me, if you buy a new account for an unlocked phone, it is not locked. However, if you transfer an existing obligation, it is locked (and you cannot insert another SIM (say if traveling in the US) and have it work. The lock status is driven by transferring an existing obligation. If this guy is wrong (would not be the first time), then that would be great!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I'd bet your current SIM is not a microSIM (although you could cut it down to size as this apparently works). A locked SIM only works when its linked to an IMEI so that would need carrier intervention (and possibly locking of the phone once they have the new IMEI). Yes, locking to a SIM utterly defeats the purpose of an unlocked phone but that is what is being reported (at least for people who buy a phone at full price from a carrier).



andreww said:


> I thought it was pretty clear that only unsubsidised phones sold through the apple store were unlocked? If it truly is unlocked, shouldn't I just be able to throw my current sim in it and go? Do you still have to go through an activation process with an unlocked phone? If it auto locks to the first carrier you choose, then it kind of defeats the purpose doesn't it?


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't know if this matters but I bought an unlocked phone. Just for clarification, at the Apple store ALL the phones were un encumbered while in the box. At the time of sale the Apple rep scans a card for Fido, Rogers, TELUS or Unlocked. 

I have a program through Rogers that still has 2 years left on it so I am curious to see if this is true. Anyone tried a pay as you go microsim (if they exist yet). If this is the case it is sleasy.


----------



## ntba (Jun 15, 2010)

I bought my iPhone unlocked and cut my sim card from my previous 3GS to fit it, the phone works great but I didn't have a chance to test it to see if it is truly unlocked, I remember asking this and no on having an answer and the apple dude selling me the phone didn't look like he cared


----------



## metreom (Apr 29, 2005)

I guess the only way to test to see if the iPhone_4 is truly unlock, is to swap the micro-sim between a Rogers/Fido/Bell/Telus iPhone_4 and an Apple Store unlocked iPhone_4.

Too bad the micro-sim makes things difficult (even when travelling).


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

This is an update from Engadget:

Update 2: Tipster Mika G. tells us that unlocked phones purchased directly from Apple do not lock upon carrier activation, which jibes with Apple's wording that "you can change carriers at any time." Carrier-purchased phones, however, definitely do lock.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

One of the more helpful answers on Fido's iPhone FAQ page:



> Are Fido monthly plans supported on unlocked iPhones?
> Yes. You can add a compatible Fido plan or data Add-on for smartphones (excluding BlackBerry data add-ons) to an unlocked iPhone 4. Fido Customer Support will only provide connectivity, plan and billing support. All other issues related to your unlocked iPhone will be serviced by Apple at 1-800-263-3394. *Note that using a Fido micro-SIM card will not lock your iPhone to the Fido network.*


Emphasis mine.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I am currently in London on the unlocked phone I bought in Toronto on Friday morning, using an o2microsim which they bent over backwards to sell me for £10. Hehe 300free TXTs + 500mb. So in short, unlocked is unlocked.


----------



## hNicolas (Aug 2, 2010)

*Check Settings>General>About*

On my unlocked iPhone 4 on my About page in Settings I noticed that Network shows my carrier Rogers but there is no Line field, where one my 3GS (carrier locked) it shows Network: Rogers, and Line: Rogers. Can any of you that just purchased iPhone 4's confirm this? Maybe not having a Line field with a specific carrier is confirmation that the phone is unlocked?

BTW, this is my first post here. I have followed the ehMac forums for a while now and really like the local content. Keep it up guys!


----------



## hNicolas (Aug 2, 2010)

*Unlocked iPhone 4*

I noticed that in the about page in settings on my iPhone 4 the Network appears as Rogers but there is no Line setting like on my 3GS which is locked to Rogers and shows a Network and Line setting to Rogers. 

Can anyone who has an unlocked phone confirm this, and any of you with carrier locked phones do you still have a Line status showing your carrier? Maybe this confirms if your phone is locked or unlocked?

BTW, this is my first post here. I have followed ehMac for a while now and enjoy the local content. Keep it up guys!


----------



## hNicolas (Aug 2, 2010)

*Unlocked iPhone 4*

I noticed that in the about page in settings on my iPhone 4 the Network appears as Rogers but there is no Line setting like on my 3GS which is locked to Rogers and shows a Network and Line setting to Rogers. 

Can anyone who has an unlocked phone confirm this, and any of you with carrier locked phones do you still have a Line status showing your carrier?

This could be verification that a phone is unlocked. 

BTW, this is my first post, I have followed ehMac for a while now and really like the local content. Keep it up Canada!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

@ hNicolas - Welcome to ehMac and thanks for jumping in! The water is warn and we rarely bite....

I've an iPad 3G (which is unlocked as they all are) and, depending on which SIM is installed (I have two, Rogers and Bell), I get the appropriate line setting at the top left and in the preference pane for the network. Not sure if this is how an unlocked iPhone works. A locked iPhone will simply put up a note that "SIM is not installed" or words to that effect.

Looks like unlocked phones from Apple are truly unlocked whereas buying at full price from a carrier results in locking. Transferring an existing account to an unlocked phone may or may not lock it.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

jawknee said:


> I am currently in London on the unlocked phone I bought in Toronto on Friday morning, using an o2microsim which they bent over backwards to sell me for £10. Hehe 300free TXTs + 500mb. So in short, unlocked is unlocked.


I've used that very same PAYG option from O2. £10/$15 is an amazing price - and I found the coverage where I was (London and the south of England) to be quite good.

If we had something similar here I might have gone out last week and bought myself a new iPhone.

Maybe someday...


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

The only thing that bothers me is that after we complete our contracts or upgrade our phones apple or whoever(Rogers,Bell,Fido,Telus) should unlock our old phones so we can sell them a little easier. They belong to us we paid for them and we should be able to get them unlocked from the carrier. Or we should be able to move carriers with our phones if we choose to cancel our contracts or complete them, why should we purchase new phones if our current ones work fine. I bought an unlocked 16GB model to save headaches down the road, plus I did not want to renew my contract with Rogers again they always screw up on my billing.


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

kramer15 said:


> The only thing that bothers me is that after we complete our contracts or upgrade our phones apple or whoever(Rogers,Bell,Fido,Telus) should unlock our old phones so we can sell the a little easier. They belong to us we paid for them and we should be able to get them unlocked from the carrier. Or we should be able to move carriers with our phones if we choose to cancel our contracts or complete them, why should we purchase new phones if our current ones work fine. I bought an unlocked 16GB model to save headaches down the road, plus I did not want to renew my contract with Rogers again they always screw up on my billing.



Yup they should. You can however LEGALLY (at least in the states) unlock the phones for resale using programs like Ultrasnow.


----------



## cwoods1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

If I buy a subsidized phone at the Apple store, will Apple unlock it when the contract with the chosen provider expired ?

(I know I can jailbreak it but I want to evaluate the different alternatives available).

Thank you.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

cwoods1966 said:


> If I buy a subsidized phone at the Apple store, will Apple unlock it when the contract with the chosen provider expired ?
> 
> (I know I can jailbreak it but I want to evaluate the different alternatives available).
> 
> Thank you.


No. You are signing contracts which Apple must honor. There is no requirement for your carrier to unlock and Apple must respect that.

The only way to get an unlocked phone is to buy one up front or do a software hack if available.


----------

